# قواعد "التعامل مع زوجتك" الأربعون



## mary naeem (2 يوليو 2014)

قواعد "التعامل مع زوجتك" الأربعون​ 


​ ​ 1) اعترف انك غلطان
2) قلها أنتى خسيتى
3)  صوم ثلاث أيام
4) احترم  أهلها
5) احترم شغلها
6)احترم هوايتها
7)احترم خصوصيتها
8) احترم نفسك بقى و  هتلها ورد
9) صور الورد اللى جبتهلها و حطو  على الفيس بوك عشان تغيظ صحباتها
10) جهز  نفسك لخناقه عشان صحباتها هيحسدوكو
11) جهز  نفسك انك تعترف انك غلطان من قبل ما تعرف هتتخانقو على ايه
12)قلها كلام حلو كتير
13) متقولهاش كلام حلو كتير قوى عشان متشكش انك بتخونها
14) متخونهاش
15)  متقارنهاش بحد
16)متجبس سيرة التخن عشان  متخليهاش تجيب سيرة كرشك
17) طالما اكل امك  احلى روح كل عندها و بلاش وجع دماغ
18)  ساعدها فشغل البيت هى مش خدامه
19) ساعدها فى  الأهتمام بأبنك
20) جيبلها  هدوم
21) اديها فلوس تجيب  هدوم
22) اديها مصروف شهرى تجيب بيه  هدوم
23) اديها عديه تجيب بيها  هدوم
24) متنساش المناسبات و الاعياد  الرسميه
25) اعتبرها خطيبتك
26) جيبلها هدوم
27)  قلها انتى احلى من هيفاء و نانسى و انجلينا
28) صوم ثلاث شهور
29) بينلها حبك و  احترامك قدام الناس
30) متنتقدهاش قدام حد و  لا حتى ابنك او بنتك
31) متبينلهاش ان ابنك  او بنتك اهم منها عندك
32) اتقى الله  فيها
33) متدخلش حد بينكو
34) صالحها دايما
35)  اعترف انك غلطان
36) حبها قد حبك لأبو  تريكه
37) اشكرها على اى حاجه  بتعملهالك
38) جيبلها ورد و  شوكولاته
39) اعترف انك  غلطان
40) صوم 15 سنة
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 يوليو 2014)

كل دة 
طيب اجيب منين طولة البال دي كلها 
قبل ما تجيني الجلطة وابقي المرحوم


----------



## kawasaki (2 يوليو 2014)

*ومقام سيدي الحلي*
*اول مااتجوز هاعمل كده *​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (2 يوليو 2014)

اعملولكم مذبح عائلي فيه تركعوا سوية  وتصلوا لبعضكم البعض وفيه تشكرون الرب يسوع المسيح على نعمه عليكم وتسالونه الحياة السعيدة وزواجا سعيدا مباركا وبيتا سعيدا مباركا وتلجاون اليه عندما تتشاجرون وتصلوا ليمنحكم الله الصبر والتحمل وغفران بعضكم لبعض ولتسامحوا بعضكم البعض وتفتحوا صفحة جديدة ومواصلة الحياة المسيحية الحقة فيما بينكما وما بين اولادكما والاخرين


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (2 يوليو 2014)

*أنا شايف أن الموضوع ده يتنقل للمنتدى الترفيهى .. ​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 يوليو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *أنا شايف أن الموضوع ده يتنقل للمنتدى الترفيهى .. ​*


*انا شايف وحاسس لو عملت بالنصايح دي 
همش هيلحقوا يودوني الانعاش *


----------



## PoNA ELLY (2 يوليو 2014)

مقاااااااال راااااائع
واللي يحب بجد يعمل أكتر من كدة 100 مرة ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2014)

*عندما أصل للزوجة "الاربعون" أعدكم إنى سأفعل هذا ......*


----------



## soul & life (3 يوليو 2014)

الناس دى بتتكلم صح يا مارى
بس انتى فكرتينى بحاجة انا مش عارفة اتقبلها تصدقى انا كمان كام سنة هدخل على الاربعين الكلمة تقيلة اوى بس يلا كله بيعدى ماهى ال 30 كانت كده برضو ومع الوقت تقبلناها
عموما الراجل الذكى هو اللى دايما محسس مدامته انها ملكة جمال  
وانها فى العشرين وسيبكوا من التاريخ اللى فى الاوراق الرسمية ده علشان  لو الراجل تعامل مع زوجته بناء عليه هيعقدها ويعجزها ويكرمشها ههههههه
ربنا يفرح قلوبكم جميعا وينول كل واحد ما يرجوه ويتمناه وتعيشوا حياة سعيدة هادئة مستقرررة آآآآمين


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2014)

*ممكن أقول حاجة .......؟؟؟
عندما يجد الرجل فى زوجته المحبة - الأمانة - التعقل - الخضوع - الإيمان القويم ......اتباع تعاليم الكتاب المقدس بالعمل وليس بالتهليل والتصفيق فقط .... فأنه لن يهبها تلك الأمور فقط ... بل يهبها حياته وعمره بالكامل ..... فهل لدينا تلك الزوجة ...؟؟؟؟؟

إنها عملة نادرة .... 

وكما قال سليمان الحكيم ...(اَلْمَرْأَةُ الْفَاضِلَةُ تَاجٌ لِبَعْلِهَا أَمَّا الْمُخْزِيَةُ فَكَنَخْرٍ فِي عِظَامِهِ - ام  12 :  4)
اِمْرَأَةٌ فَاضِلَةٌ مَنْ يَجِدُهَا؟ ...... لأَنَّ ثَمَنَهَا يَفُوقُ اللآَلِئَ  - ام  31 :  10)
وكما قال أبن سيراخ (المرأة الفاضلة تسعد زوجها فيقضي حياته بالسلام - سيراخ  26 :  2)*


----------



## soul & life (3 يوليو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ممكن أقول حاجة .......؟؟؟
> عندما يجد الرجل فى زوجته المحبة - الأمانة - التعقل - الخضوع - الإيمان القويم ......اتباع تعاليم الكتاب المقدس بالعمل وليس بالتهليل والتصفيق فقط .... فأنه لن يهبها تلك الأمور فقط ... بل يهبها حياته وعمره بالكامل ..... فهل لدينا تلك الزوجة ...؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> إنها عملة نادرة ....
> ...



اهى دى بقا اجمل حاجة اتقالت فى الموضوع كله 
تسلم ايدك ابى الرب يفرح قلبك


----------



## تيمو (3 يوليو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عندما أصل للزوجة "الاربعون" أعدكم إنى سأفعل هذا ......*



ومن ثم يقولون أن اللغة العربية قاصرة    

تعليق أكثر من رائع ...


----------



## +ماريا+ (5 يوليو 2014)

نصايح جميله مرمر 
صدقينى لو عمل كده هيلاقى قصادهم اضعاف حب 
واحترام وتقدير 
تسلم ايديكى حبيبتى


----------

